# Itlaian Visa D type and plan to visit France and other European region



## imrandel07

Hi, 
I have just arrived in Italy 3 weeks ago with Italian Visa D Type (Student with Long Term Stay). I have already submitted the documents for Residence Permit and it is in processing. Will take a while to get through. I have to visit France for 1 week for some workshop/meeting. Since I have an Italian visa, I am wondering if I can go to France without any problem. Please do reply, its urgent.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Normally, if you have a resident (i.e. long-stay) visa in one Schengen country, you can visit other Schengen countries without the need for a separate visa. Chances are, however, that you won't even need to show your Italian visa while you're traveling - but keep it handy just in case.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## shwetha

Hi,
I was just wondering if you had any problems while travelling to France. I just got here to Italy, and will be here for 3 months, and would like to travel to other schengen countries as well.i have the student long term D type visa. can i travel with the visa only ??

thnks,
shwetha



imrandel07 said:


> Hi,
> I have just arrived in Italy 3 weeks ago with Italian Visa D Type (Student with Long Term Stay). I have already submitted the documents for Residence Permit and it is in processing. Will take a while to get through. I have to visit France for 1 week for some workshop/meeting. Since I have an Italian visa, I am wondering if I can go to France without any problem. Please do reply, its urgent.
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## Joppa

shwetha said:


> Hi,
> I was just wondering if you had any problems while travelling to France. I just got here to Italy, and will be here for 3 months, and would like to travel to other schengen countries as well.i have the student long term D type visa. can i travel with the visa only ??


Rules changed on 5th April 2010. Prior to that, holders of type D (national) visa had to get residence permit first before they were allowed to travel in other Schengen states. Since then, type D visa is all you need to stay in other Schengen countries for 90-in-180 days, or until your visa expires, whichever is the earlier.


----------



## shwetha

thnks a tonne..


redgs,
shwetha






Joppa said:


> Rules changed on 5th April 2010. Prior to that, holders of type D (national) visa had to get residence permit first before they were allowed to travel in other Schengen states. Since then, type D visa is all you need to stay in other Schengen countries for 90-in-180 days, or until your visa expires, whichever is the earlier.


----------



## Martial

imrandel07 said:


> Hi,
> I have just arrived in Italy 3 weeks ago with Italian Visa D Type (Student with Long Term Stay). I have already submitted the documents for Residence Permit and it is in processing. Will take a while to get through. I have to visit France for 1 week for some workshop/meeting. Since I have an Italian visa, I am wondering if I can go to France without any problem. Please do reply, its urgent.
> Thanks a lot!


If the visa on your passport is still valid you can go France


----------



## Joppa

Martial said:


> If the visa on your passport is still valid you can go France


Yes, just a valid type D visa will do. They dropped the requirement for having a separate residence permit (permesso di soggiorno, carte de séjour, Aufenthaltserlaubnis etc) in order to travel in other Schengen states. You still need the residence permit for other purposes.


----------



## imrandel07

Absolutely no problem at all while traveling to any Schengen country if you have a visa for any one of them. Keep your passport handy with the Visa and things will be fine. I didn't have any kind of problem and I have traveled to many parts just with my visa. Have fun.
Imran





shwetha said:


> Hi,
> I was just wondering if you had any problems while travelling to France. I just got here to Italy, and will be here for 3 months, and would like to travel to other schengen countries as well.i have the student long term D type visa. can i travel with the visa only ??
> 
> thnks,
> shwetha


----------



## shruti sinha

imrandel07 said:


> Absolutely no problem at all while traveling to any Schengen country if you have a visa for any one of them. Keep your passport handy with the Visa and things will be fine. I didn't have any kind of problem and I have traveled to many parts just with my visa. Have fun.
> Imran


Hi,
I have a valid type D visa with multiple entries for Italy. I also had permesso, which I lost recently and have already filed for a duplicate permesso di soggiorno. I've all the receipts from the post office, questura and the next appointment letter to get the permesso. 
Can I travel to Germany? 

I tried contacting the authority and they told me that I need to get a temporary permesso di soggiorno inorder to travel. The problem is that I'm supposed to travel in next two days. 
Can anyone help..its little urgent.


----------



## imrandel07

*Reply*

Hi Shruti,
If you have a valid type D visa, there is absolutely no requirement for the Permesso, although you have all the documents related to the fresh application for duplicate permit. You can travel anywhere in the europe, as they dont bother to ask for documents. Happy journey !




shruti sinha said:


> Hi,
> I have a valid type D visa with multiple entries for Italy. I also had permesso, which I lost recently and have already filed for a duplicate permesso di soggiorno. I've all the receipts from the post office, questura and the next appointment letter to get the permesso.
> Can I travel to Germany?
> 
> I tried contacting the authority and they told me that I need to get a temporary permesso di soggiorno inorder to travel. The problem is that I'm supposed to travel in next two days.
> Can anyone help..its little urgent.


----------



## imrandel07

shruti sinha said:


> Hi,
> I have a valid type D visa with multiple entries for Italy. I also had permesso, which I lost recently and have already filed for a duplicate permesso di soggiorno. I've all the receipts from the post office, questura and the next appointment letter to get the permesso.
> Can I travel to Germany?
> 
> I tried contacting the authority and they told me that I need to get a temporary permesso di soggiorno inorder to travel. The problem is that I'm supposed to travel in next two days.
> Can anyone help..its little urgent.


Hi Shruti,
I wanted to know how did you get the temporary Permesso di Soggiorno ? Was your travel successful? I am having similar kind of problem now. Applied for the renewal and have to go to germany to attend a conference. Was wondering if the receipt can work fine in this case.
Thanks


----------



## nihaa

Hi, I am an Indian passport holder studying and currently residing in Milan, Italy with Italian type D visa with multiple entries. I will be travelling back to Mumbai, India on 18th July 2017. So i would like to ask that can i travel to Tromso, Norway on 9th August 2017 from Mumbai, India with this Italian type D visa? I will also be travelling in Norway, Copenhagen (Denmark), Stockholm (Sweden) and Helsinki (Finland) with my family for a holiday. I have already applied for the permesso and i have the receipt for the same.


----------

